# LONDON | One Thames City | 176m | 577ft | 54 fl | 157m | 514ft | 47 fl | 125m | 409ft | 36 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*LONDON | One Thames City | 176m | 577ft | 54 fl | 157m | 514ft | 47 fl | 125m | 409ft | 36 fl | U/C*






Thames City Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









No.9 Thames City - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









No.10 Thames City - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









No.8 Thames City - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





No. 9: 176m, 54 fl
No. 10: 157m, 47 fl
No. 8: 125m, 36 fl


































*July 8, 2021:*

DSC09848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09836 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I was actually just thinking about starting this thread 

A few more shots:

DSC09634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

That cube in bottom right corner is the US embassy:

DSC09651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_182352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

In wider context:

20210708_185036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@geogregor Is the third tower also coming along? I presume the two buildings that look almost topped out are the 176 and 125 meter towers, correct?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A Chicagoan said:


> @geogregor Is the third tower also coming along? I presume the two buildings that look almost topped out are the 176 and 125 meter towers, correct?


They haven't started the third tower yet. From what I understand basement and podium was built for the three towers but the area of third tower is/was used for storage and welfare facilities for the construction workers. 

I'm not sure what is the latest status of this tower. Whether it is on hold or do they still need that area for something else.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 17:*

Ever changing skyline by goat, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/5

Surrey Vs Somerset by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/8

Sunny Stockwell to The Oval by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12

SE17 to SW8 by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

Those towers don't look bad, but compared to the renders, gosh...


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Wayden21 said:


> Those towers don't look bad, but compared to the renders, gosh...


Well, I wouldn't say downright gosh, because at the end of the day, when I really keenly observing them again, then I think it's ALMOST the same in that regard as well.
But, it can be still disappointing of course, when it isn't completely as the render pictured them to be, but again not that far apart either. Goes in all parameters for them btw, except design wise, then they're completely alike as initially planned..lol...Yeah..😅😌🙃😉👌🌈💎


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I expect they'll look better when lit up at night.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426898432892055557


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/20

Trent Rockets Vs Southern Brave by Jason Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429065082709835786


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Another NIMBY who takes good skyscraper pictures!


----------

